# Bull Fights



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

I believe that bull fights are still practised in Portugal, does anyone know where and when they are held?


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

There are acouple of "praças" where that barbarity is still done, being Campo Pequeno and Vila Franca two of them.


----------



## 4rivers (Jun 16, 2011)

On Terceira, Azores - they have bull fights in an areana in the summer (June) at Angra de Herisimo . Also they have bulls which they release on a long rope in the streets of ever village , during the village festivals . Look on You Tube for examples .


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

bull fights are held in almost every main town in Portugal throughout the season.

The Ribatejo region north-east of Lisbon is the traditional centre of bullfighting
Events are held from spring to autumn at Santarém, Vila Franca de Xira, Coruche and other towns throughout the region. 
Bullfights take place most Thursdays and Sundays at Lisbon's Campo Pequeno bullring

The season lasts from April until October.


----------

